# zig zag afghan



## AudreyD (Jan 19, 2011)

This was on my Facebook page and looks easy to do and so cute to use up scraps.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

AudreyD said:


> This was on my Facebook page and looks easy to do and so cute to use up scraps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Looks like fun. I wish she had the written instructions as well.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

riversong200 said:


> Looks like fun. I wish she had the written instructions as well.


 I wrote down some of what she said, chain 10 plus 1 or if you do DC, ch 10,plus 3. J hook. I think I counted 5 rows of first color before dropping down with next color to 4 rows below. Always start a new row on right side only. She made a < shape but didn't get the rest. If I figure it out, I'll let you know. I should of wrote down her (designer's ) name.


----------



## JessMarsh (Aug 25, 2013)

> Yolanda Soto-Lopez is her name ...


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

JessMarsh said:


> > Yolanda Soto-Lopez is her name ...


 Ok, thanks.


----------



## JessMarsh (Aug 25, 2013)

What do you need:
a crochet hook (I use a 5mm hook)
yarn (I use Stylecraft Special DK)
a pair of scissors
a darning needle
Lets get started! 
1. Start by chaining 40, plus 1 for turning so we keep an even stitch count. (this is just for the example; when you make an afghan the count doesnt really matter! just make it as long as you would like the afghan to be wide)
So: ch 41
2. Turn and work a sc in each stitch, by putting your hook in the bump on the back of the chain. This creates a neater finish. You could also use a chainless single crochet foundation stitch; if you choose to do so, you can skip step one.

Continue until you reach the end of the chain. Cut the yarn and pull through the loop on your hook.
So: sc 40 (40) 
3. Make another row of scs, but dont turn your work! We are working from right to left here, every single round. Start with a standing single crochet by making a slip knot on your hook and starting the sc like you normally would, and crochet in the back loops only. (remind yourself to crochet all scs in the blos from now on)
So: blo, sc around (40)

4. Now its time to change color. Were going to do this after every row from now on. With the new color, starting on the right hand side, start with a standing single crochet stitch, and sc 5, back loops only. Then make a double crochet but put your hook through the stitch in the second row below, using the ridge of the front loop. Make 10 single crochets and make another front loop double crochet in the second row blow, and repeat this till the end of your work. (when making the dc, skip a stitch when making the next sc. the dc counts as one stitch)
So: blo, sc 5, *fldc in 2nd row below, sc 10* (40)

5. Change color again, start with a standing single crochet stitch on the right hand side and single crochet 6 times before making the front loop double crochet. If you look at your work, you can see that you are moving the double crochet one stitch to the left on each row, so they sit next to each other!  You no longer have to count your stitches; just single crochet in the dc from the previous round and then make a front loop dc next to that.
So: blo, sc 6, *fldc in 2nd row below, sc 10* (40)

If you continue in this fashion youll quickly see the dcs creating diagonal lines across your work.

I got these instructions on the net
Jess

http://winkieflash.nl/2012/10/15/free-pattern-groovy-ghan/


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

I have a pattern for that and mine was called Rainbow tiers. I'll try to put a picture of mine here. The one that Lopez did had a pattern with these < < < design in it (arrows)


----------



## JessMarsh (Aug 25, 2013)

Sorry Juneperk ...just watched all the video ..I assumed it was the same


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

JessMarsh said:


> Sorry Juneperk ...just watched all the video ..I assumed it was the same


I thought it was at first too. I wrote more down but I would have to work a piece up to remember. Maybe I could bookmark the video. If anyone figures it out, please let us know.


----------



## ginnyfloyd (Jul 22, 2012)

AudreyD said:


> This was on my Facebook page and looks easy to do and so cute to use up scraps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TAYATT (Mar 11, 2014)

ravelry - Apache Tears
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/apache-tears


----------



## ginnyfloyd (Jul 22, 2012)

TAYATT said:


> ravelry - Apache Tears
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/apache-tears


Thank you


----------

